# String Array initialisieren



## Guest (11. Aug 2006)

Hallo,
Ich möchte ein String Array folgendermaßen initialisieren:


```
String[] meinArray = {"feld1", "feld2", "feld3"};
```

Das funktioniert ja auch. Jetzt will ich aber, dass das Array in einer if-Anweisung initialisiert wird. Damit ich nun auf das Array außerhalb der if-Anweisung zugreifen kann, muss ich es vorher definieren:


```
String[] permissions;
            if(berichtOrt.equals("A")){
                permissions = {"afeld1", "afeld2"};
            } else{
	if(berichtOrt.equals("B")){
	    permissions = {"bfeld1", "bfeld2", "bfeld3"};
	} else{
                    System.out.println("Unknown");
	    return null;
	}
            }
```

Dieser Code funktioniert aber leider nicht. Weiß vielleicht jemand warum er nicht funktioniert, oder wie das funktionieren könnte?


----------



## SlaterB (11. Aug 2006)

warum?
Java-Syntax, verstehe ich auch nicht ganz, mal sehen obs wer anders sagen kann,
ist natürlich schon eine leicht andere Situation


wie?
permissions = new String[] {"afeld1", "afeld2"};


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Aug 2006)

Das Array muss auch initialisiert werden:

```
permissions = new String[] {"afeld1", "afeld2"};
```


----------



## SamHotte (11. Aug 2006)

Zum warum: ich nehme mal an, das ist wegen der Polymorphie so - du kannst einem als String[] deklarierten Objekt ja durchaus ein VonStringGeerbtes[] zuweisen -- ist aber kein gesichertes Wissen, sondern nur der Versuch logischen Denkens


----------



## SlaterB (11. Aug 2006)

das ist aber beim Anfangs-Initialisieren genauso 
es wäre einfach schön ein nicht näher spezifiertes Array als Array des gleichen Typs anzuerkennen


----------

